

Nerdiness turns women off from Computer Science - some1else
http://news.discovery.com/human/nerds-women-computer-science.html

======
danielle17
Bring on the computer science barbie (barf)

I'd be more interested to see how cultural encouragement of women to be anti-
intellectual is tied to their disinterest in computer science. Not to mention
that this stereotypical work environment description is NOT what I've
encountered (for the most part) as a woman who is surrounded by "nerds" all
the time (married to one, startup employee)

------
some1else
I don't know.. Maybe we should just bioengineer more nerdy women :-/ Evolution
seems to be taking a long time

